# Ranger on 3 legs



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I saw him walking across the yard to me, with his hind leg raised. I go over to check it out, thinking he may have hurt something. Nope, he accidentally stepped in dog poop. He can't possibly put that leg down, until I get it cleaned off.
Lucy was the only other dog, that I've seen do this. She would just stand there with her leg up, waiting for you to clean it off.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> I saw him walking across the yard to me, with his hind leg raised. I go over to check it out, thinking he may have hurt something. Nope, he accidentally stepped in dog poop. He can't possibly put that leg down, until I get it cleaned off.
> Lucy was the only other dog, that I've seen do this. She would just stand there with her leg up, waiting for you to clean it off.


That's great lol. Mine only do it when they get a thorn or something stuck in their foot.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we need to start a section in the postings about gross vizsla stories. i could add a lot


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you own a vizsla, you've got some gross stories.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> If you own a vizsla, you've got some gross stories.


We're in the process of potty training our son.. he has a lot of poop accidents. Poopy underwear are a favorite treat for our V


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That has to be some stinky dog breath.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

Gabica said:


> we need to start a section in the postings about gross vizsla stories. i could add a lot


I don't want to be a pain, but such a section, or at least thread should be started sometime. Since it was your suggestion, you should have a first go at it.


----------

